# The Greys



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Rented a place up the Greys last Sat thru Tuesday. Never seen so many campers- really wasn't many places U could pull off and fish a few 100 yards without being in some ones camp. Monday the amount of campers was 2/3 less. Fished small caddis early and swung soft hackles in the evening and compara-duns. Did well each part of the day. Nothing over 15 1/2 but enjoyed the take as much as anything. River was up a bit from previous years , fished well but a little tougher wading.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

That valley is my all-time favorite river valley for scenic beauty. We hunted it for deer for many years camping at the upper end at Poison Meadow. Never had a chance to fish it, but was told several times by locals that it had some monster Brown's in the lower regions. Sounds like you had a good time up there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's a madhouse up there this time of year. People racing up and down the road on wheelers spewing rocks and gravel and a trails of dust miles in the air. Tubers spooking all the trout. Campers spewing oily junk in the river from breakfast bacon drippings. Kids and adults alike using the woods as their potty. Loud obnoxious bearded men drunk on Coors and laugh silly ladies cackling all night long. Chain saws, boomboxes, fires as large and high as the night sky. Garbage left behind. The smell of hot dogs and marshmallows. Smore's chocolate dripping off of fingers, lips and chins. Crazy scared children crying all night after hearing uncle Rufus's Sasquatch campfire stories. Then it's time for hunting season. Up and down the road they go. Shots ring out, bows are pulled and arrows flung. Elk calls. The I-remember-when stories. The used-to-be-more-elk stories but the wolves have killed them all. 

Best stay home and watch golf!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

High - I think you need to sit on the chair on the cabin porch and have a few shots of Kolstika with me. What did Selek say ' you'll get a much more harmonious out come.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

My father was born and raised in Bedford, just a few miles down the road from Alpine where the Snake and Grey's come together. A few years before he passed on, my father took me up the Grey's and showed me where he used to fish as a kid. Was a lot of fun. He had Parkinson's at the time and his hands shook terrible. I tied his fly on the line and we went fishing. My son and I left him on a lower stretch while we walked up a few hundred yards to fish a couple of other holes. After a while I asked my son if he had seen his Grandpa. He said he was down below trying to tie a fly on his line. I waited about another 15 minutes to 30 minutes and when he did't show up, I walked down to see where he was. There he was, sitting on a rock tying his fly. About the time I got to him, he finished up. I asked if he had been sitting there all this time working on his fly... he said yes. Then he got up, walked over to a hole and threw his line into the water. Immediately he got a snag and popped off the fly. We both laughed and decided we had waisted enough time, so we gathered up my son and walked up to the truck. One of my favorite memories of my father, how he exhibited patience with his disease. He taught me a great lesson that day about not giving up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Regardless of how many people are up there, that drainage and river will always hold some awesome and special memories for me. Every summer I would go stay with my grandparents in Star Valley. Inevitably, I would spend a chunk of that time up the Greys with my Grandpa who was a forest ranger in the area in a previous life. That area is a large part of the reason he decided to retire there. I have never caught a fish out of the Greys with size worth bragging about, but I've caught plenty.

Still makes me smile thinking back to 16 year old me, along with my dad and Grandpa wading parts of the river chucking dry flies and catching more small trout than you could count. Seeing the look on my Grandpas face when he would set the hook on a 4 incher and yank it straight out of the water. 

There were always crowds up there during the summer, but strangely, I don't seem to recall the people as much as I do the good stuff. I'll be happy to fight the crowds if it means I get to go do the same thing with my boy in the future....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend hitting the Greys the last week of August - the quakies are starting to turn, the mosquitoes are gone, trout and whitefish are going ape over all the grasshoppers and all the Utah tourists are up in the Uintas ptarmigan hunting.

.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Speaking of Skeeters------- never saw a one nor a fly- that wasn't normal.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Packfish said:


> Speaking of Skeeters------- never saw a one nor a fly- that wasn't normal.


Must be the one place in the state that doesn't have them. The bugs seem bad this year but that could just be me.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> It's a madhouse up there this time of year. People racing up and down the road on wheelers spewing rocks and gravel and a trails of dust miles in the air. Tubers spooking all the trout. Campers spewing oily junk in the river from breakfast bacon drippings. Kids and adults alike using the woods as their potty. Loud obnoxious bearded men drunk on Coors and laugh silly ladies cackling all night long. Chain saws, boomboxes, fires as large and high as the night sky. Garbage left behind. The smell of hot dogs and marshmallows. Smore's chocolate dripping off of fingers, lips and chins. Crazy scared children crying all night after hearing uncle Rufus's Sasquatch campfire stories. Then it's time for hunting season. Up and down the road they go. Shots ring out, bows are pulled and arrows flung. Elk calls. The I-remember-when stories. The used-to-be-more-elk stories but the wolves have killed them all.
> 
> Best stay home and watch golf!


You forgot to add they all have Utah license plates on their rigs...

.

.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> You forgot to add they all have Utah license plates on their rigs...
> 
> .
> 
> .


Truth! 
I was up there yesterday and in the afternoon it was nonstop Utahns, I almost forgot where I was.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I am tied to the Grey's in so many ways. Anyway, some friends and I had just come down the hill to our truck after a morning chasing elk. We were eating lunch when a camper full of California boys pulls up and asks us where all the elk were. Seems they had read about shooting elk from the road along the Grey's in some magazine. We told them we lived and hunted there all our lives and had never shot a elk from the road here. We'll they left swearing what a waste of time they had made coming all that way from home. They had no more got up the road a few hundred yards when a whole herd of cows and a couple bulls came off the hill right in front of us. We punched 5 tags there in short order. The guys from Cali came back by swearing again at us as we were loading the elk up.

I have found dynamite and blasting caps left over from the sizemoligist guys looking for oil while elk hunting up there. Never ever set a whole box of that stuff off. It makes for a much louder bang than you think it will and even though you sometimes fish with the county sheriff, it is still difficult to explain that to him.

I have been with my grandfather when he helped dump loads of trout from the hatchery up stump creek, into the Greys. I could not catch one trout from that spot the next day, but I did get a nice load of wood.

The Grey's has provided many meals for me over the years. From elk and deer to huckleberry berries for jam from the high meadows. From choke cherries found along the road that my grandmother would make into syrup, to fish found in its waters. 

Yes I am tied to that place and your thread has given me the chance to walk down that road of memories! Thank you!


----------

